# Alternative to Engine



## m_kilde (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello Folks

Should you ever get tired of building engines (god forbit), maybe a contraption like this could be a challenge 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yiyzj80bPEY&feature=related[/ame]

Not sure where to obtain plans for the project :big: :big:


----------



## black85vette (Feb 19, 2010)

Fun video.

Looks like a good project for Zee! How about it Zee? You need another embedded processor project??  :big:


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Feb 19, 2010)

black85vette  said:
			
		

> Looks like a good project for Zee! How about it Zee? You need another embedded processor project??



I saw that video some time ago when I was searching for ideas for a hobby. It is very cool. Not sure if it's real or computer generated...does anyone know?

Thanks for posting it...I like that kind of stuff.

black85vette...the answer is YES...but not now!!! The embedded project at work is causing loss of sleep...won't be over until at least July...then six months to recover...but then another work project...hm...let's talk when I retire.


----------



## shred (Feb 19, 2010)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> I saw that video some time ago when I was searching for ideas for a hobby. It is very cool. Not sure if it's real or computer generated...does anyone know?
> 
> Thanks for posting it...I like that kind of stuff.


Alas it is computer generated and not real. http://www.snopes.com/photos/arts/musicmachine.asp


----------



## Bernd (Feb 20, 2010)

Here's were it originated from. There are more examples at the site.

http://www.animusic.com/previews/animusic1.php

Bernd


----------



## johnthomp (Apr 22, 2010)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> I saw that video some time ago when I was searching for ideas for a hobby. It is very cool. Not sure if it's real or computer generated...does anyone know?
> 
> Thanks for posting it...I like that kind of stuff.
> 
> black85vette...the answer is YES...but not now!!! The embedded project at work is causing loss of sleep...won't be over until at least July...then six months to recover...but then another work project...hm...let's talk when I retire.


 its definately computer generated a fella i did a loft conversion for has the software that does it hes some kind of musician artist who makes his money off musical art such as his computer controlled musical milkfloat wich some science useum gave him 400 grand for not bad !!!!! ( just wish id thought of it first)


----------

